# cambiar motor limpiaparabrisa de sentido



## Pedroalh (Nov 23, 2010)

Hola a todos
Mi cuestión es si alguien sabe como como podría cambiar un motorcillo limpia parabrisas de sentiodo. Pero de forma que fuera intermitente una vez girar 5 segundos para un lado y otro. 5 segundo para el otro
Muchas gracias


----------



## Pedroalh (Nov 27, 2010)

hola a todos
No se si es que no me supe explicar mejor haber si me podeis ayudar aqui dejo algo que hice con el cocodrile, quisera hacer lo mismo que con el rele para que fuera mas pequeño el congunto
muchas gracias a todos


http://yfrog.com/5opuenteenhp


Muchas gracias


----------



## maligno (Nov 27, 2010)

Hola
y para que quieres hacer eso si se puede saber, pregunto porque el conjunto reductor del motor finalmente mueve unas articulaciones que avansan y retroceden alternativamente independiente del sentido de giro del motor.


----------



## Pedroalh (Nov 28, 2010)

Haber si explico ara lo que quiero en los lavafaros de los coche se utiliza una bomba igual que para el limpiaparabrisa, estas bomba llevan dos salidas segun entre la polaridad asi sale por una salida o por la otra por eso quiero hacer esta.
Muchas gracias por tu interes.


----------



## lubeck (Nov 28, 2010)

Yo pienso que es mas facil si al motor le pones dos fines de carrera (switchs) el pente H y un flipflop... y vuala!!!! ya tienes lo que necesitas con bastante precision....


----------



## Pedroalh (Nov 28, 2010)

Buenas a todos

No se si sabras como son este tipo de bomba no se le puede poner fines de carreras. 

Muchas gracias


----------



## lubeck (Nov 28, 2010)

> No se si sabras como son este tipo de bomba no se le puede poner fines de carreras.



No.. no sabia que tu no le pudieras poner fines de carrera, no existe dispositivo mecánico que no se le pueda poner un fin de carrera, aun asi era solo una sugerencia....


----------



## Pedroalh (Nov 28, 2010)

Buenas a todos

Cuando lo lei ya decia qu eno queda muy bien queda muy tajante nada mas lejos de mi intencion no esperaba molestarte jajaa

Pero sabes ya a lo que me refiero lo que no se si hay algun ci que como el 555 pero con dos salidas, no se si ve bien claro la imagen que puse


----------



## Josefe17 (Nov 28, 2010)

Eso te vale, pero utiliza el relé para invertir la polaridad directamente. Pon un relé doble (o dos simples) en paralelo con la salida, y que esos inviertan la polaridad directamente. Si coges y comprimes en .rar el .cxt del Crocodile y lo subes, te modifico el diagrama ya definitivamente, ya que habría que poner un transistor que maniobre el relé, no lo metas directamente al 555, ya que un relé a lo mejor los 0,200 mA los coge justos.
Tendrías que hacer una configuración del 555 al 50% con una frecuencia de 0,1 hz.

Josefe17


----------



## Pedroalh (Nov 28, 2010)

hola a todos 

Mucha gracias haber si sale


Dimem si lo puede abrir 

Muchas gracias


----------



## Josefe17 (Nov 29, 2010)

Aquí va lo prometido. Cosas: el diodo vale uno rectifiicador, pero el transistor te valdría uno general NPN, luego la resistencia de 10 K la tendrías que calcular de acuerdo a la ganancia de tu transistor para que sature. Investiga el datasheet del mismo para sacarlo. Luego la alimentación iría a 12 V, el 555 aguanta, el relé sería doble (o dos simples como dije) de 12 V. Si acaso quieres regular el tiempo sustituye la resistencia de 150 K por un potenciómetro.
Este circuito lo que tiene es que el tiempo apagado es siempre el mismo que el de encendido, pero se pueden ajustar como te digo.

Josefe17


----------



## Pedroalh (Nov 30, 2010)

Hola a todos

Muchas gracias Josefe17 es eso que lo que estaba buscando no sabia que se podiera configurar el 555 de forma intermiten que fuera el mismo tiempo el de encendido y de apagado y que se pudiera ajustar tan sencillo yo intentando ajustar combinado resitencias con condensadores y no daba con nada que me gustase vaya ni parecido.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Josefe17 (Dic 1, 2010)

Es mi segundo esquema con un 555 (todavía no he hecho ninguno práctico, pero tengo un proyecto para estrenarme con una mesa de luces) Funciona, el diagrama está contrastado, y a la simulacion me remito.

Josefe17


----------



## masticas (Dic 1, 2010)

He aqui uno parecido, pero este es de onda completa... usa dos reles, porque aca es dificil conseguir un solo rele doble, a menos que se lo quites a otro aparato jeje... bueno busco ideas para implementarlas en automovil, quien se me une? ya tengo varias ideas y comparto mis ideas por quien se interese... saludos


----------



## Pedroalh (Dic 1, 2010)

Hola a todos 

Pues yo he hecho varios en la realidad hice un sensor crepuscular, un temporizador que se armaba siempre que se conectada, y un intermitante.

Un saludo


----------



## Pedroalh (Dic 6, 2010)

hola josefe17 
Mira te queria preguntar otra cosa estoy haciendo un carrito sigue luz le quiero poner a la salida del operacional un transistor en casa tengo un tip 31c en el datasheep si lo he leido bien pone que la tencion de saturacion es de 1.2v me parce muy poco, la limentacion del operacional es de 6 ?
que te parece ?


----------



## Josefe17 (Dic 6, 2010)

Sube esquema, mejor en formato imagen primero y si eso ya en .ckt


----------



## Pedroalh (Dic 7, 2010)

Ok esta noche te lo subo.

Un saludo


----------



## Pedroalh (Dic 7, 2010)

hola aqui tienes lo que me pediste 
Con el cocodrile no me funciona no se el por que? lo hice tb con el livewire que con este me funciona mejor aunque cuando mueves la luz en mutor en algunas ocaciones funcinas hasta al contrario.
Un saludo


----------



## Josefe17 (Dic 7, 2010)

¿Exactamente qué quieres?
Tu esquema en  Livewire tiene un error gordo, además de que la masa de un LDR no hacía contacto: tenías los motores puestos en los emisores de los transistores, de tal modo que circulaba por ellos la mínima corriente de base, lo que les podía engañar. Subo arreglos.


----------



## Pedroalh (Dic 7, 2010)

Pues lo que quiero es saber que resistencia tengo que poner teniedo encuenta que el transistor en un tip 31c y la tencion a la que trabaja el circuito es de 6 v

Un saludo


----------



## Josefe17 (Dic 7, 2010)

No me refiero a eso, me refiero que cuál es tu proyecto


----------



## Pedroalh (Dic 7, 2010)

Es un carrito sigue luz

Un saludo


----------



## grupetes (Sep 10, 2011)

Pedroalh dijo:


> Haber si explico ara lo que quiero en los lavafaros de los coche se utiliza una bomba igual que para el limpiaparabrisa, estas bomba llevan dos salidas segun entre la polaridad asi sale por una salida o por la otra por eso quiero hacer esta.
> Muchas gracias por tu interes.



Hola!!

Estoy buscando cómo hacer esta misma apllicación...



Josefe17 dijo:


> Aquí va lo prometido. Cosas: el diodo vale uno rectifiicador, pero el transistor te valdría uno general NPN, luego la resistencia de 10 K la tendrías que calcular de acuerdo a la ganancia de tu transistor para que sature. Investiga el datasheet del mismo para sacarlo. Luego la alimentación iría a 12 V, el 555 aguanta, el relé sería doble (o dos simples como dije) de 12 V. Si acaso quieres regular el tiempo sustituye la resistencia de 150 K por un potenciómetro.
> Este circuito lo que tiene es que el tiempo apagado es siempre el mismo que el de encendido, pero se pueden ajustar como te digo.
> 
> Josefe17



He visto la solución propuesta por Josefe17.

Este circuito se controla con el interruptor, no?

Sería posible, modificar el circuito, para controlarlo mediante la activación del motor del limpiaparabrisas??
Es decir, sería usar la señal del positivo del motor del limpiaparabrisas, por ejemplo, para hacer que el circuito de corriente el tiempo establecido al motor del lavafaros en un sentido y luego en el opuesto, y se pare. Hasta que vuelva a detectar otro positivo del motor del limpiaparabrisas.


Muchas gracias.


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 11, 2011)

Este tema es un poco antiguo y estoy perdido. Si puedes explicar que quieres hacer sería lo mejor. Entiendo que lo que quieres hacer es que al tirar de la palanca del limpialavalunetas, la bomba alimente un rato a una salida, invierta y se pare. O algo así, pero para lavar el qué.


----------



## grupetes (Sep 11, 2011)

Josefe17 dijo:


> Este tema es un poco antiguo y estoy perdido. Si puedes explicar que quieres hacer sería lo mejor. Entiendo que lo que quieres hacer es que al tirar de la palanca del limpialavalunetas, la bomba alimente un rato a una salida, invierta y se pare. O algo así, pero para lavar el qué.



Ok, no me di cuenta de la fecha de los post's...

A ver, tenemos una bomba para las lunetas. 12 V continua, en un sentido sale agua a la luneta delantera, en sentido opuesto sale agua a la luneta trasera.

Ahora ponemos una segunda bomba, para los lavafaros. Es igual, 12 V continua, pero en este caso, al girar en un sentido sale agua a un faro, y en sentido opuesto al otro faro.

Lo que quiero es que al activar la salida de la luneta delantera, (efectivamente, tirando de la palanca del limpialavalunetas) la segunda bomba se ponga en marcha un ciclo, es decir, 2 o 3 segundos en un sentido (para un faro) seguidamente en sentido opuesto (para el otro faro) y luego se pare, hasta que se vuelva a activar otra vez la salida de la luneta delantera...

Espero que quede más claro ahora...


Es más o menos lo que quería el compañero Pedroalh, pero el circuito que subiste creo que funciona con un interruptor, y yo lo que quiero implementar es esta activación mediante el funcionamiento de la bomba de las lunetas, y en un sentido determinado (el de la luneta delantera)


Muchisimas gracias.


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 11, 2011)

Yo pondría una bomba sola para los dos faros y no me complicaría la vida. Luego sería decidir su encendido, o con un interruptor aparte independiente de los lavaparabrisas o con los mismos Mejor los delanteros9 y si a la vez están dadas las luces de posición. Presión tendría.


----------



## grupetes (Sep 12, 2011)

Josefe17 dijo:


> Yo pondría una bomba sola para los dos faros y no me complicaría la vida. Luego sería decidir su encendido, o con un interruptor aparte independiente de los lavaparabrisas o con los mismos Mejor los delanteros9 y si a la vez están dadas las luces de posición. Presión tendría.



Sería otra opción, también la había barajado...
Como quedaría el circuito si se usa la palanca de los limpia delanteros y tenemos en cuenta que la luz esté dada??


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 12, 2011)

No lo he sacado, ya que lo veo muy inviable un timer inversor con disparo automático cuando la otra opción es mucho más simple e igual de efectiva y mucho más fácil de realizar, ya que apenas necesitarás ni cablear, ya que tenemos la alimentación de la otra bomba y la de posición casi al lado (el depósito del lavalunas suele estar junto a los faros) Para ello necesítarías instalar un relé conectado en paralelo a la bombilla de posición, lo cual te puede dar problemas si es un coche muy electrónico y moderno, de esos que te pitan si se funden las luces o cosas raras o si llevas remolque. Bueno, pones el relé y de la otra bomba sacas un cable de cada polo, y con el téster chequeas tirando de la palanca para lavado de la luna delantera cual es el polo positivo y el negativo, e intercalas un diodo en medio para evitar que al activar la luna trasera se encienda la bomba y en el otro sentido y se trabe, ya que la otra toma la deberías clausurar, con un trozo de goma y la doblas para que no se salga el agua, pero no definitivamente. Entonces pones el diodo en serie, conectando el cátodo o terminal negativo (el marcado con un aro en el diodo) con el terminal de la nueva bomba que consideres el positivo para que gire y eche el agua por la salida que deseas. Luego conectas el terminal marcado como positivo en la bomba fija al contacto normalmente abierto del relé que has puesto, del terminal común al ánodo del diodo y del terminal marcado como negativo en la bomb fija sacas otro hasta el marcado como negativo en la nueva. Aíslalo todo bién que hay humedad y no lo conectes sin fusible. Por cierto, dime la marca y el modelo de la bomba para averiguar su intensidad ( y si lo pone mejor) por el tema del relé y el diodo, si no con un diodo de uso general y un relé de 3A sobran (lo puedes poner mini)


----------

